# MDM & Sx



## burgmeit (Mar 23, 2010)

If a patient is referred for a pre op visit by a specialist. Is it appropriate to use the "Elective major sx" on the Table of Risk? I can not find any documentation supporting or disputing this. 

Thanks


----------

